# Gnome vs KDE Redux: L'opinione di Linus

## CarloJekko

Amico Ciccio bueo... Ha detto Linus che noi che usiamo gnome siamo idioti   :Laughing: 

http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html

----------

## X-Drum

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Amico Ciccio bueo... Ha detto Linus che noi che usiamo gnome siamo idioti  
> 
> http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html

 

:O

fake?

edit: omg è impazzito!!!! no dai non puo' essere lui!

 *Quote:*   

> [...]"Usability" is an issue only if you can do something at all. But if you 
> 
> can't do the thing at all, it's pointless to talk about usability: the 
> 
> thing is BY DEFINITION not usable if it cannot be used for a specific 
> ...

 

http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000395.html

----------

## CarloJekko

Secondo me inizia a rosicare il fatto che alcune distro stanno diventando il clone di W$ 

poi non sò... ci vorrebbe Freud   :Rolling Eyes:   ...  e qui la psicanalisi sarebbe oltraggiosamente O.T.   :Laughing: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html

Mo mi sbronzo come non ho fatto mai in vita mia!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pr0v4

Addirittura Linus consiglia di usare Kde???

Via allora me lo emergo e si guarda quanti progressi ha fatto dall'ultima versione che ho provato  :Very Happy: 

Tanto per vedere se ha ragione  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Visto che sono convinto che questo sia un topic ad alto rischio di flame avverto in anticipo tutti coloro che hanno intenzione di postare che al primo attacco immotivato e personale bloccheremo il topic.

@theRealMorpheu5: cambia il titolo del topic con qualcosa che sintetizzi il suo contenuto.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @theRealMorpheu5: cambia il titolo del topic con qualcosa che sintetizzi il suo contenuto.

 

Faccio io visto che il topic é diventato di proprietà di CarloJekko dopo che ho operato uno split & merge a cuore aperto dal thread degli screenshot

----------

## makoomba

I commenti di Linus sono rivolti agli sviluppatori di Gnome, non agli utenti.

Il succo del suo discorso è che i devs, con la scusa di rendere il loro DM "usabile", finiscono col non aggiungere (o rimuovere) funzionalità che potrebbero "confondere" gli utenti.

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh ogni tanto avrà il diritto di sclerare anche il povero Linus no?   :Rolling Eyes: 

I WM sono tanti e ognuno usa quello che gli pare. Se Linus usa KDE buon per lui... se tizio caio e sempronio usano GNOME molto piacere... A me non piacciono entrambi ma certo non vado ad incazzarmi con tutti spingendo la gente ad usare windowmaker   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Finché mi viene data la possibilità di scegliere non vedo dove sia il problema... se vuoi delle funzioni che non sono in GNOME cambi windowmanager... se ti bastano le funzioni di gnome allora che problema c'è?

----------

## codadilupo

Ok. Direi che é ufficiale.

Quell'uomo ha mangiato troppi hamburger   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Amico Ciccio bueo... Ha detto Linus che noi che usiamo gnome siamo idioti  
> 
> http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html

 

mah...  io penso sia un fake.

e sinceramente, non ho scelto di usare linux perchè me l'ha detto Linus....  io ho solo scelto, e tanto mi basta.   :Exclamation: 

----------

## xchris

mah..

le opinioni sono opinioni e per questo comunque rispettabili.

l'unica cosa che mi sento di dire e' che magari con toni + soft avrebbe potuto dire la stessa cosa.

Senza andare nel flame penso sia abbastanza evidente a tutti che KDE offre un integrazione generale + spinta e che risulti normalmente + semplice e a volte + comodo da usare.

Parlando di file manager nessuno me ne voglia ma Konqueror e' il + completo offrendo moltissime opzioni.

Prima che parta un qualunque flame ci tengo a precisare che ho sempre preferito KDE ma da ormai alcuni mesi sono passato a Gnome per la sua pulizia generale. (e per voglia di nuovo forse... amo cmq non fossilizzarmi)

Sinceramente queste uscite se le potrebbe anche risparmiare...

ognuno usa il WM che piu' gli piace... AMEN

CIao  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

scusate, ma io non capisco

 *linus wrote:*   

> This "users are idiots, and are confused by functionality" mentality of 
> 
> Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will 
> 
> use it.

 

Linus esprime pesanti critiche sul modello di sviluppo di Gnome.

ancora una volta, le critiche sono rivolte ai devs e non agli utenti.

----------

## Frez

In effetti non sta' dicendo che gli utenti siano idioti.

Anzi, sembrerebbe il contrario, visto che critica chi crea software con l'idea che l'utente lo sia.

----------

## xchris

bhe comunque sia sarebbe + cortese a scrivere con toni + pacati.

Le critiche normalmente sono ben accette da tutti ma quando sono cortesi,motivate e costruttive.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

mah che linus sia un "personaggio" non è una novità

pero' ieri sera ho letto per tipo una mezzora l'intera

discussione....e caspita se ci va giu pesante con i complimenti!!

a parte il F.I (lol) credo che se è _veramente_ lui a scrivere

dovrebbe darsi una regolata....troppo acido!!!

mah forse il tutto andrebbe letto in chiave ironica buh!

----------

## makoomba

 *Frez wrote:*   

> In effetti non sta' dicendo che gli utenti siano idioti.
> 
> Anzi, sembrerebbe il contrario, visto che critica chi crea software con l'idea che l'utente lo sia.

 

appunto.

ok, non va troppo per il sottile.

magari quel giorno la moglie aveva mal di testa...

----------

## xchris

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> magari quel giorno la moglie aveva mal di testa...

 

molto probabile  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Faccio pubblica ammenda per via del titolo, l'avrei cambiato comunque.

Fake? Non so, credo sarebbe già arrivata la smentita, in tal caso... ho come l'impressione che le persone che hanno il numero di telefono di Linus coprano almeno una volta tutti i fusi orari, qualcuno glielo avrebbe detto, nel giro dodici ore, ormai...

----------

## =DvD=

Ho evidenziato delle cose che rendono il pensiero di linus più chiaro. non ha detto "This users are idiots" ha detto

 *Linus wrote:*   

> This "users are idiots, and are confused by functionality" mentality of Gnome is a disease.
> 
> If ( you think your users are idiots ),
> 
> (then) {only idiots will use it.}
> ...

 

Il then l'ho aggiunto io.

Il periodo ipotetico non viene sempre capito, almeno dalla gente con la quale parlo io   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

io quoto xchris (come al solito  :Wink:  )... preferisco di gran lunga kde e lo ritengo decisamente migliore, tuttavia spesso uso gnome perchè nn mi dispiace affatto...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> o quoto xchris (come al solito  )... preferisco di gran lunga kde e lo ritengo decisamente migliore, tuttavia spesso uso gnome perchè nn mi dispiace affatto...

 se non sbaglio il thread è rivolto alle opinioni di linus verso questo e per commentare gli articoli passati sull'argomento, non per dire quale è il migliore tra i due. di thread del genere ce ne sono già molti.

----------

## Kernel78

Personalmente ritengo il buon vecchio Linus una sagoma, a volte si scorna anche con stallman ...

Lo ammiro per quello che è riuscito a mettere in piedi (Stallman e il suo kernel saranno stati sfigati ma non hanno di sicuro raggiunto il successo di Linux) ma di sicuro non pendo dalle sue labbra.

In qualche modo posso condividere il suo pensiero (anche se con toni più pacati), ho sempre usato KDE anche se per un breve periodo ho provato Gnome e adesso sto iniziando a guardare fluxbox.

KDE lo adoro per l'integrazione tra i vari componenti, non ho mai trovato nulla di simile e penso che questo sia innegabile.

Gnome lo trovavo indispensabile ai tempi dei problemi con le qt ma risolti quelli non ho mai capito come mail il progetto è continuato.

NON PENSO che gli utenti che usano gnome siano idioti e non penso nemmeno che lo siano gli sviluppatori, gli uni continuano ad usare ciò che gli altri continuano a sviluppare quindi per le loro esigenze va benissimo e quindi buona camicia a tutti   :Laughing: 

----------

## funkoolow

Non conosco bene nè gnome nè kde, anzi in generale non conosco bene linux dato che lo uso da un pò poco, ma stando a quanto detto e come motivato, mi troverei assolutamente d'accordo col messer torvalds. Voglio dire, SE è vero che tolgono funzionalità per semplificare, ALLORA è il primo passo verso la "windowsindazione" del sistema. Il sogno che la macchina possa semplificare le necessità dell'utente è vero fintantochè semplificare = tagliare fuori le opzioni via via meno usuali. E' quello che succede col "finestre", tant'è che meno ti personalizzi (leggi "metti in atto le tue singole ed irripetibili necessità") a partire dall'installare software, drivers, etc. e meno infici il sistema operativo che di per sè, appena installato è al pieno delle funzionalità. Peccato che così di per sè non ci fai un cavolo, a meno che non ti basta contemplare la schermata del primo avvio. E aggiungo che sarà sempre così almeno finchè l'intelligenza artificiale non sarà una realtà BEN CONCRETA e sarà in grado di capire REALMENTE INTELLIGENTEMENTE le diverse necessità.

Così come per guidare una macchina "autovettura" come si vuole si deve studiare per prendere la patente, allo stesso modo bisognerebbe stimolare la gente a cercare di capire come funziona la macchina "PC" e non a far credere che il pc sia così autosufficiente da pensare di escluderci dai nostri "doveri di piloti".

Insomma, o si sceglie di decidere e si studia per avere pieno controllo, o si rinuncia a decidere e ci si rassegna a farci guidare dove loro vogliono che si vada. Da quanto riesco a capire, è' un pò la filosofia stallmaniana che si tradisce nella concezione di sviluppo di gnome, ed è per questo che in summa concordo con torvalds.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@funkoolow non per questo però tocca non dare una scelta....

io premetto che uso KDE e credo che integri tutto quello che mi serve senza dover cercare sempre alternative... ma sono del parere che a nessuno si possa negare la scelta.. anche se Linus non hai mai detto questo.. si è solo schierato per un WM e ha dato una sua opinione.

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Personalmente ritengo il buon vecchio Linus una sagoma, a volte si scorna anche con stallman ...

 

Personalmente penso che se "scornarsi" significa manfiestare le proprie opinioni ben vengano gli scornamenti. Le critiche aiutano a crescere. Certo, come ha detto xchris, meglio (molto) se il dibattito si svolge in maniera civile.

Peraltro anche se un poco acido non vedo particolari offese rivolte al popolo degli utenti gnome ma solo critiche agli sviluppatori del progetto. Non ho letto tutto il thread però  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Lo ammiro per quello che è riuscito a mettere in piedi (Stallman e il suo kernel saranno stati sfigati ma non hanno di sicuro raggiunto il successo di Linux) ma di sicuro non pendo dalle sue labbra.

 

Beh, senza le basi (materiali ma anche mentali) che ha messo il progetto di RMS probabilmente anche Linus non sarebbe andato troppo lontano  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> KDE lo adoro per l'integrazione tra i vari componenti, non ho mai trovato nulla di simile e penso che questo sia innegabile.
> 
> Gnome lo trovavo indispensabile ai tempi dei problemi con le qt ma risolti quelli non ho mai capito come mail il progetto è continuato.

 

Il progetto é continuato perché esistono gli utenti che lo hanno adottato: ad alcuni piace l'estrema integrazione di KDE e ad altri la semplicità di Gnome.

Personalmente non uso né l'uno e né l'altro ma reputo una fortuna che ci siano entrambi e reputo una fortuna che adottino filosofie così diverse  :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> @funkoolow non per questo però tocca non dare una scelta....

 

Certo che no, mica sta vietando l'uso di GNOME con la forza. Piuttosto mi sembra assolutamente non solo lecito ma DOVEROSO dire come e perchè reputa la scelta sbagliata, soprattutto per lui stesso, data la "posizione" che occupa. Il che è esattamente quello che ha fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Kde gnome fluxbox windowsmaker xfce ecc ecc ecc

Quale è il capo di abbigliamento migliore? 

Completo da sera nero, una t-shirt bianca, tuta spaziale bianca, tuta da sci, costume blu, un paio di pantaloni, un paio di scarpe.

Questo per dire che a) siamo OT, e b) se non mi dici che cosa vuoi farci, e se vuoi solo un capo o tutto il completo, come si fa a giudicare??? c) va bene che ti piace il bianco, ma se devi andare in piscina meglio comprare un nuovo costume bianco che prendere la tuta spaziale...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@funkoolow concordo con te su questo non ci piove

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Completo da sera nero, una t-shirt bianca, tuta spaziale bianca, tuta da sci, costume blu, un paio di pantaloni, un paio di scarpe.

 

Beh se e' una bella donna il miglior vestito che portare e' non portarlo e su questo credoi siano tutti d'accordo  :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

 :Shocked:   guarda guarda, il "serioso" fedeliallalinea che, da quando è in "pensione", si dedica alle battutine... 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io usavo KDE e sono passato felicemente a gnome... e allo stesso modo non sopporto windows... dovrei sentirmi stupido?

sicuramente kde è più completo... ma a me, che evidentemente sono un utonto, mi frega poco delle  duemilamiardidiopzioni disponibili.. *da interfaccia grafica*,  preferisco un DE dall'aspetto più semplice, con meno menù e meno funzioni. Dopo il cambiamento che ho fatto, non sento nessuna mancanza di kde... 

il bello è poter scegliere, e mi piace anche questa specie di "concorrenza" fra gnome e kde, alla fine è tutto a vantaggio degli utilizzatori.

----------

## Raffo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se non sbaglio il thread è rivolto alle opinioni di linus verso questo e per commentare gli articoli passati sull'argomento, non per dire quale è il migliore tra i due. di thread del genere ce ne sono già molti.

 

penso di aver risposto al titolo del tread e al post introduttivo con 2 parole: "quoto xchris". quotando xchris ho evitato di ripetere le stesse cose da lui scritte, visto che avrei detto esattamente le stesse cose. il resto l'ho aggiunto perchè volevo aggiungerlo, mi scuso se è stato dannoso. perdonate questo OT.

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh se e' una bella donna il miglior vestito che portare e' non portarlo e su questo credoi siano tutti d'accordo 

 

Chissà perchè mi piacciono i WM minimali...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ancora non ho capito di quali opzioni si sta parlando...

Premetto che non conosco bene ne' gnome ne' kde (diciamo che preferisco il primo per il fatto che le qt proprio non mi piacciono esteticamente... per il resto non saprei).

Quali sono le opzioni che gnome scarta e kde no?

Io uso correntemente un wm che di opzioni ne ha davvero poche... sono il più stupido di tutti?

P.S. mi discosto dal coro... a me piacciono di più le donne poco vestite che punto vestite (e ovviamente troppo vestite...).

Viva l'abbigliamento intimo femminile!

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io uso correntemente un wm che di opzioni ne ha davvero poche... sono il più stupido di tutti?
> 
> 

 

No, siamo in due   :Laughing: 

----------

## makoomba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Viva l'abbigliamento intimo femminile!

 

altro che flame, qui si passa da OT a HOT

----------

## =DvD=

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Beh se e' una bella donna il miglior vestito che portare e' non portarlo e su questo credoi siano tutti d'accordo  
> 
> Chissà perchè mi piacciono i WM minimali...  

 

E a me il terminale liscio senza nulla... ghghgh

----------

## xdarma

In linea di massima sono d'accordo con Torvalds: GUI "povere" tolgono libertà all'utente e "le cose devo essere rese il più semplice possibile, ma non più semplice del possibile".

Se non sei in grado di affinare il DE come vorresti o non ne hai voglia, semplicemente te lo tieni come di default. Ma, per esempio, se il comportamento del "tabbed browsing" non mi soddisfa E non lo posso modificare perchè l'esimio sviluppatore non mi permette di farlo, ALLORA mi ritengo limitato nel mio uso del DE e liberamente scelgo di NON usare DE limitanti.

Credo che Torvalds sia anzitutto un programmatore ed è pure abituato a modificarsi quello che non gli piace (in certo qual modo ama gli hacks  :-D), non puoi pretendere che usi un DE come la casalinga di Voghera  o accusarlo di "annebbiamento al cervello per eccesso di hamburgher".

Comunque non riesco a capire cosa c'è che non va in KDE: di solito funziona senza piantarsi e ha parecchi programmi di uso comune integrati.

L'unico difetto è che dopo un po' che lo usi, quando ritorni sotto win o mac osx ti vien voglia di cercarne il porting...

----------

## =DvD=

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Comunque non riesco a capire cosa c'è che non va in KDE: di solito funziona senza piantarsi e ha parecchi programmi di uso comune integrati.

 

Non c'è niente che non va e non c'è niente che va. Uno ha la possibilità di scegliere e sceglie.

Il bello è che di tutti i wm si puo fare una lista, di pro e contro, che contiene le stesse cose!

esempio:

Gnome:

pro:

- Semplice e leggero

contro: 

- Semplice e leggero

Fluxbox:

pro:

- Leggerissimo e lo configuri da solo

- Non ha le icone 

contro:

- Leggerissimo e lo configuri da solo

- Non ha le icone 

ecc ecc!

Smettiamo di paragonare mele con le pere e gioiamo della scelta che abbiamo!

----------

## knefas

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh se e' una bella donna il miglior vestito che portare e' non portarlo e su questo credo siano tutti d'accordo 

 

Tipo il vedo-non-vedo di Xorg con un "composite true " e un transet .5 ? :p

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> penso di aver risposto al titolo del tread e al post introduttivo con 2 parole: "quoto xchris". quotando xchris ho evitato di ripetere le stesse cose da lui scritte, visto che avrei detto esattamente le stesse cose. il resto l'ho aggiunto perchè volevo aggiungerlo, mi scuso se è stato dannoso. perdonate questo OT.

  non preoccuparti... è solo che stava uscendo la solita guerra di religione tra wm e wm, de e de. a tal punto tanto vale continuare su un thread passato.   :Wink: 

ritornando IT: non mi sembra che con le nuove versioni (purtroppo io conosco gnome solo dalla 2.4) siano diminuite le funzioni, anzi... tenderei a ricordare che gnome è in generale in progetto per X che più si avvicina alle specifiche freedesktop, e che kde non sa nemmeno cosa siano. gnome è alla base di molti progetti importanti, solo successivamente portati su kde o resi generici, per esempio il progetto utopia (hal + dbus + gnome-volume-manager) oppure il progetto beagle (il motore di ricerca desktop). 

ora non saprei... ditemi che funzionalità in meno ha gnome... perchè al momento non me ne viene in mente nessuna. se calcoliamo che anche il progetto mono è in parte legato al mondo gnome, in quanto attivamente supportato come base del "nuovo" gnome, non potrebbe essere che qualcuno si trova in fastidio a dar ragione a casa microsoft per la nascita di .NET e C#?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> P.S. mi discosto dal coro... a me piacciono di più le donne poco vestite che punto vestite (e ovviamente troppo vestite...).

 

Finche' la puoi SOLO vedere sono d'accordo con te...   :Razz: 

P.S.: Faccio queste battute giusto perche' l'argomento lo trovodel tutto inutile, nel senso ognuno usa il wm/de che preferisce e se lo usa sara' perche' ha funzionalita' che un altro non da.

----------

## SilverXXX

Ah, l'eterna lotta  :Very Happy:  che spreco inutile di forze.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ah, l'eterna lotta  che spreco inutile di forze.

 

non sono d'accordo  :Smile: 

anche se è una cosa rimasticata ma ogni tanto una chiaccheratina da BAR non fa mai male su  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Non intendevo spreco di forze la chiaccherata, intendevo spreco di forze il non mettersi d'accordo tra dev, almeno su alcuni standard (lo stracazzo di cestino e gli stracazzo di .desktop)

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non intendevo spreco di forze la chiaccherata, intendevo spreco di forze il non mettersi d'accordo tra dev, almeno su alcuni standard (lo stracazzo di cestino e gli stracazzo di .desktop)

 beh.. ci sono degli standard offerti da freedesktop... se qualcuno non segue gli standard la colpa è degli sviluppatori del tal DE. è anche vero che cercare della documentazione "leggibile" è alquanto difficoltoso... solo provare a dare un'occhio a tutto quello che c'è in quel sito rischia di creare più confusione che altro. specialmente per un non addetto ai lavori.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Finche' la puoi SOLO vedere sono d'accordo con te...   

 

No no! Anche sul piano pratico mi piacciono i vestiti (almeno finché non diventano scomodi... capiscimi...)   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Sarò feticista?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> P.S.: Faccio queste battute giusto perche' l'argomento lo trovodel tutto inutile, nel senso ognuno usa il wm/de che preferisce e se lo usa sara' perche' ha funzionalita' che un altro non da.

 

Quoto

Non vedo limtazioni nel poter scegliere il wm che più ci piace... Se dovessimo stare a discutere ogni volta che un personaggio di spicco spara una cazzata allora (specialmente in italia) non si farebbe che quello da mattina a sera   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Lo so, ma questo non cambia le cose. E poi in molte parti ancora mancano standard, e in alcuni casi i progetti doppi sono solo ed unicamente dannosi, servirebbe un unico progetto che raggolga tutti gli altri.

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non vedo limtazioni nel poter scegliere il wm che più ci piace... Se dovessimo stare a discutere ogni volta che un personaggio di spicco spara una cazzata allora (specialmente in italia) non si farebbe che quello da mattina a sera  

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xdarma

@=DvD=

>Smettiamo di paragonare mele con le pere e gioiamo della scelta che abbiamo!

sono un po' di anni che non lo uso, ma Fluxbox è paragonabile a Gnome/KDE o a WindowMaker?

mi sembrava fosse un window manager, non un Desktop Environment; se sbaglio aggirornami perché sono pigro

comunque gioisco della possibilità di scegliere: viva Stallman, viva Torvalds, viva KDE  :-)

@Ic3M4n

>non mi sembra che con le nuove versioni (purtroppo io conosco gnome solo dalla 2.4) siano diminuite

>le funzioni, anzi...

io ricordo uno slogan tipo: "less is more", ti dice niente?

>gnome è in generale in progetto per X che più si avvicina alle specifiche freedesktop, e che kde non

>sa nemmeno cosa siano

forse perchè KDE è molto più diffuso E nonostante questo le specifiche freedesktop sembrano fatte su misura per Gnome?

o forse perchè gli sviluppatori "coscienziosi" applicano i cambiamenti "visibili" agli utenti con gradualità

per non "stravolgere" la routine degli utenti?

>ditemi che funzionalità in meno ha gnome... perchè al momento non me ne viene in mente nessuna

mmm, non è una "funzionalità" ma credo che "k3b" dovrebbe fare al caso tuo

>se calcoliamo che anche il progetto mono è in parte legato al mondo gnome, in quanto attivamente

>supportato come base del "nuovo" gnome, non potrebbe essere che qualcuno si trova in fastidio a

>dar ragione a casa microsoft per la nascita di .NET e C#?

ecchi se ne java? (scusate il dialetto :-p)

@Cazzantonio

>Se dovessimo stare a discutere ogni volta che un personaggio di spicco spara una cazzata

bah, IMHO tanto 'na cazzata non mi sembra visto il "peso" di Torvalds e visti gli attriti tra KDE, Stallman, Gnome ecc., si sapeva che Torvalds usasse KDE ma mandare a quel paese gli sviluppatori di Gnome non credo sia da poco

@quelli_che_vorrebbero_un_DE_unico

nonostante preferisca KDE, spero che Gnome migliori sempre, e con lui crescano altri DE, WM e chi più ne ha ne metta: sorry, credo nella concorrenza leale  :-)

ciao

xdarma

----------

## sorchino

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> @=DvD=
> 
> >Smettiamo di paragonare mele con le pere e gioiamo della scelta che abbiamo!
> 
> sono un po' di anni che non lo uso, ma Fluxbox è paragonabile a Gnome/KDE o a WindowMaker?
> ...

 

E' un WM, credo anche più leggero e minimale di WindowMaker (conosco abbastanza bene fluxbox, ma WM non mi è mai andato giù, non so veramente chi sia più leggero...).

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >gnome è in generale in progetto per X che più si avvicina alle specifiche freedesktop, e che kde non
> 
> >sa nemmeno cosa siano
> ...

 

Uhm sicuro che KDE sia così più diffuso? Mi sembra poi che ora alcune distro "desktop" stiano migrando verso gnome, mi viene in mente subito Ubuntu (che secondo distrowatch è prima da parecchio tempo...) mentre ai miei "inizi" (forse per ignoranza, non lo escludo) mi pare che di default usassero tutte KDE.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >ditemi che funzionalità in meno ha gnome... perchè al momento non me ne viene in mente nessuna
> 
> mmm, non è una "funzionalità" ma credo che "k3b" dovrebbe fare al caso tuo
> ...

 

Ehm, vabbè se parliamo dei programmi qualcosa manca di qua e qualcosa di là.

K3b è il caso più eclatante, perché è un ottimo programma che si scontra con il niente ma io ad esempio non rinuncerei mai a Firefox, XChat, aMule, Thunderbird (questo un po' meno, ma lo preferisco a tutto il resto). Ok, lo scontro non è impari come K3b vs Niente, però comunque per me sarebbe un peso, oltre al fatto che K3b lo usi una volta ogni tanto e puoi benissimo farlo da Gnome, mentre i 4 programmi che ti ho citato (facendo mente locale 5 secondi, sicuramente ce ne sono altri) è roba che è sempre aperta...

----------

## xdarma

@Laiho

>Uhm sicuro che KDE sia così più diffuso?

tra i pinguini che conosco di persona: si  :-)

>Mi sembra poi che ora alcune distro "desktop" stiano migrando verso gnome

no, Gnome ha sempre avuto la strada spianata dalle distro maggiori (anche quando non era un vero DE), KDE generalmente ha l'appoggio delle distro che non contano 'na mazza (c'è pure l'effetto davide-contro-golia  :-D

>mi viene in mente subito Ubuntu (che secondo distrowatch è prima da parecchio tempo...)

boh, secondo distrowatch tutti staremmo usando Ubuntu, ma personalmente non ne ho mai incontrato uno...

tu che riscontri hai?

> mentre ai miei "inizi" (forse per ignoranza, non lo escludo) mi pare che di default usassero tutte KDE.

se hai iniziato con Mandrake-Mandriva: è ancora KDE

se hai iniziato con SuSE: è ancora (per poco) KDE

se hai iniziato con Slackware: mitico! è ancora KDE (anzi Gnome è stato depennato)

se hai iniziato con Red Hat: sempre Gnome

se hai iniziato con Debian: mitico! sempre Gnome

che dici? 3 a 2? sempre nel passato, sia chiaro

>esempio non rinuncerei mai a Firefox, XChat, aMule, Thunderbird

carini ma non mi risultano essere "farina" del sacco di Gnome...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> >esempio non rinuncerei mai a Firefox, XChat, aMule, Thunderbird
> 
> carini ma non mi risultano essere "farina" del sacco di Gnome...

 

no.. però si appoggiano sulle gtk

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eh vabbè ma se stiamo a far la conta delle librerie non se ne esce più  :Smile: 

Cmq queste son beghe da developers, poi la libertà di usar quel che più ci aggrada è il vero punto di forza.

Dal canto mio konsole e konqueror me li porto sempre con me, che stia usando kde o che stia usando xfce.

Concordo con chi ritiene poco affidabili le statistiche di distrowatch. Inoltre tutti voi sapete quanto siano passeggere queste mode.

----------

## SilverXXX

Il punto non è che sono beghe da devel, ma che le "beghe" (magari causate da fissazioni personali) rallentano lo sviluppo generale di linux/unix

----------

## codadilupo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> mmm, non è una "funzionalità" ma credo che "k3b" dovrebbe fare al caso tuo

 

k3b ?

CD-Mason

cdw

Coaster

dvd::rip

GCDMaster

GnomeBaker

graveman

HacBurn

e questo per non parlare di x-cdroast e nautilus-cd-burner  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## sorchino

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> boh, secondo distrowatch tutti staremmo usando Ubuntu, ma personalmente non ne ho mai incontrato uno...
> 
> tu che riscontri hai?
> ...

 

Beh per dirti tra conoscenti, amici & co sto vedendo una invasione ubuntu.

Ovviamente la diffusione è dovuta anche all'effetto "amico con ubuntu", ma anche gente che usa linux da anni (alcuni passati anche per Gentoo) è migrata a Ubuntu. Per dirti, facendo una stima così senza pensarci troppo di quelli che conosco del mio lug:

2 utenti gentoo passati a ubuntu

1 utente slackware passato a ubuntu

1 utente gentoo che usa ubuntu nel portatile (e gentoo sul fisso)

2 persone che usano ubuntu praticamente da sempre

1 fedora

1 (io) gentoo

1 mandriva

 *Quote:*   

> che dici? 3 a 2? sempre nel passato, sia chiaro
> 
> 

 

Ok, aggiungendo Ubuntu andiamo a 3-3 con le distro "maggiori".

Considerando che (almeno credo) in molti tengono il DE di default, alcuni cambiano da Gnome a Kde e viceversa, alcuni usano WM leggeri direi che comunque il tutto potrebbe rimanere più o meno in parità (tutti quelli che conosco io, a causa di ubuntu o meno usano Gnome).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >esempio non rinuncerei mai a Firefox, XChat, aMule, Thunderbird
> 
> carini ma non mi risultano essere "farina" del sacco di Gnome...

 

Beh, k3b mica è roba di KDE default. Era un confronto tra programmi in GTK e programmi in QT.

Di QT invidio giusto K3b e Amarok... di tutto il resto preferisco roba GTK.

----------

## sorchino

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se hai iniziato con //cut

 

Non avevo fatto caso a questa parte della frase... comunque sia son partito con Mandrake passando per Slackware per arrivare a Gentoo.

(E ora MacOSX e Freebsd).

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non intendevo spreco di forze la chiaccherata, intendevo spreco di forze il non mettersi d'accordo tra dev, almeno su alcuni standard (lo stracazzo di cestino e gli stracazzo di .desktop)

 

ah ok avevo capito male  :Razz: 

@Per continuare il discorso...  :Razz: 

Comunque credo che queste esperienze personali che tutti raccontano siano un pò di parte  :Razz: 

Kde o Gnome alla fine uno si accatta quello che preferisce.. e fare ora distinzione tra librerie mi sembra un po assurdo  :Smile: 

----------

## thewally

Personalmente reputo un po' sopra le righe l'intervento di Linus.

Questo principalmente per due motivi.

 - Il primo è sicuramente la mia contrarietà ad alcune scelte passate dello stesso Torvalds, che me lo hanno fatto diventare, per così dire, poco simpatico : primo fra tutti il comportamento verso RMS, al quale dovrebbe a dir poco inchinarsi; compressa la diatriba Linux VS GNU/Linux.

- Secondariamente, ho sentito esprimere gli stessi dissapori per Gnome da Pat Volkerding, che poi ha risolto il tutto rimuovendo Gnome dalla sua Slack, in modo molto più pacato, ma comunque efficacie.

Credo che, nonostante non ci piaccia, il lavoro altrui, soprattutto il progetto Gnome, meriti il più totale rispetto; anche da parte di Torvalds, che, ancor più, vista la sua posizione, necessiterebbe di maggiore umiltà e comprensione. Sarebbe il momento che capisse che lui non è il "presidente della Linux" (mi sono espresso così volutamente) tanto quanto Gates è presidente della Micro$oft. Torvalds gioca un ruolo chiave all'interno della comunità FreeSoftware, sarebbe meglio agisse da pacere, tutt'al più da consigliere, piuttosto che fomentare proteste; sicuramente i dev di Gnome accetterebbero volentieri critiche costruttive (meglio se private) di Linus.

Tutto questo ve lo dice un convinto utilizzatore di KDE, ma che non disdegna il progetto Gnome, avendoci volentieri avuto a che fare più volte.

----------

## sorchino

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque credo che queste esperienze personali che tutti raccontano siano un pò di parte 
> 
> Kde o Gnome alla fine uno si accatta quello che preferisce.. e fare ora distinzione tra librerie mi sembra un po assurdo 

 

Qui hai perfettamente ragione, ma da bravo utente gnome se mi dicono "gnome non ha k3b" sento il dovere di ribattere  :Smile: 

Comunque sia il fatto "non bisogna pensare che gli utenti siano idioti" per me è da considerare un attimino meglio.

Gnu/Linux (chiamiamolo così, almeno RMS è contento, giustamente aggiungerei) vorrebbe puntare con questi DE a diventare un sistema del tutto adatto al desktop di tutti. (Notare il TUTTI, per il mio e il vostro è pronto da anni, per molti altri no).

Ora, IDIOTI non è il termine adatto sicuramente... ma che genere di utenza è la MASSA?

E' gente che per svariati motivi è incompetente, gente che non ha interesse a cambiare i colori di tutta l'interfaccia per avere le finestre colorate in 56.000 toni di celestino-rosa-pallido.

E' gente che vuole un default fatto bene, non milioni di opzioni per personalizzare anche l'impossibile.

Guardate Windows (90% di mercato, circa) e MacOSX (più o meno al pari di Linux come diffusione, ma considerato da molti il miglior sistema operativo desktop).

Le gui sono così piene di opzioni, configurabili all'inverosimile e ritoccabili in ogni pixel? No.

Quindi son Fucking Idiots anche gli sviluppatori delle rispettive gui?

(ora lasciamo perdere che quella di Windows ora come ora è superata, ha anche i suoi 5 anni).

Poi che a me e al 90% degli utenti qua dentro faccia piacere poter configurare tutto il possibile è probabile, ma sti DE devono puntare a noi smanettoni o a chi dell'informatica non frega nulla e vuole solo un sistema comodo, semplice e user friendly?

----------

## lavish

A mio avviso, Linus non ha offeso nessuno: ha fatto una critica sensata con toni parecchio acidi, però ne  aveva tutte le ragioni e il team di sviluppo i gnome farebbe bene ad ascoltarlo.

Lui afferma che non ci sia motivo di nascondere all'utente determinate funzioni e che questo non rende l'utilizzo più intuitivo, ma "lega le mani". 

Mi viene in mente gnome 2.6, quando è stata implementato lo "spatial browse": ogni volta che si accedeva a una dir da nautilus, si apriva una nuova finestra. Scelta discutibilissima che infatti non è piaciuta a nessuno (almeno fra quelli che conosco)... il "bello" (e qui mi sento di dire che Linus ha ragione) è che non c'era l'opzione per avere un comportamento di nautilus "normale": stessa finestra per ogni dir che si apriva.

Poi si sono accorti che era assurdo tenere le cose così, e hanno implementato a livello grafico l'opzione per implementare uno dei due comportamenti.

L'attitudine a ragionare così però, sembra anche a me senza senso e mi trova pineamente sulla stessa linea di Torvalds.

 *thewally wrote:*   

> - Secondariamente, ho sentito esprimere gli stessi dissapori per Gnome da Pat Volkerding, che poi ha risolto il tutto rimuovendo Gnome dalla sua Slack, in modo molto più pacato, ma comunque efficacie.

 

Patrick non ha mai espresso critiche (se non ricordo male) verso gnome in quanto a metodologia di sviluppo nei confronti degli utenti. Lui l'ha rimosso solo perchè essendo fondamentalmente da solo a portare avanti slack, aveva difficoltà nel testaree impachettare tutti i numerosi programmi di gnome a differenza di kde che richiede pochi pacchetti monolitici  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Poi che a me e al 90% degli utenti qua dentro faccia piacere poter configurare tutto il possibile è probabile, ma sti DE devono puntare a noi smanettoni o a chi dell'informatica non frega nulla e vuole solo un sistema comodo, semplice e user friendly?

 

Perché non a tutti e due? Guarda le impostazioni di xine, ad esempio: Facile o "Master of the known universe" ? 

L'utente sceglie se vuole o meno mettere mano all'interfaccia grafica, selezionando l'opzione con un semplice menù a tendina.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Patrick non ha mai espresso critiche (se non ricordo male) verso gnome in quanto a metodologia di sviluppo nei confronti degli utenti. Lui l'ha rimosso solo perchè essendo fondamentalmente da solo a portare avanti slack, aveva difficoltà nel testaree impachettare tutti i numerosi programmi di gnome a differenza di kde che richiede pochi pacchetti monolitici 

 

Per quelli a cui non fosse giunta la notizia (che oramai è un po' vecchia).

 *Pat Volkerding nello Slackware 10.2 Changelog wrote:*   

> gnome/*:  Removed from -current, and turned over to community support and
> 
>   distribution.  I'm not going to rehash all the reasons behind this, but it's
> 
>   been under consideration for more than four years.  There are already good
> ...

 

Su questo hai ragione, forse mi sono espresso male, intendevo dire che aveva manifestato scontento a causa di alcune difficoltà di pacchettizzazione, di GNOME, principalmente dovute alla varietà di dipendenze, spesso intricate, che si venivano a creare... 

A questo si è arrivati lentamente (come dice anche lui, in quattro anni), i primi passi furono fatti eliminando alcune applicazioni che utilizzavano le gtk (Nessuno ha mai provato ad installare "gnucash" su Slack? Non è una bella esperienza   :Sad:  ), per poi arrivare a GNOME stesso.

Comunque, il succo resta lo stesso, c'è modo e modo di esprimersi, tanto più se si è in un a posizione di rilievo come quelle di Linus...

----------

## jubushi

a me linus trovalds è sempre stato sui c******i. Ho letto vari libri su linus trovalds e richard stallman. Credo che richard sial il VERO scrittore di linux. Credo che senza di lui linux sarebbe diventato software proprietario. Credo anche che linus trovalds sia un pò arrogante e presuntuoso. Insomma......tutti i meriti sono andati a lui. Tutti pensano che lui da solo abbia scritto Tutto linux mentre i veri primi kernels li ha scritti richard e una manciata di altra gente. richard ha scritto gcc, emacs, i kernel migliori.......insomma i software a mio parere migliori della storia. linus si è fatto corrompere da windows non una volta......nell'intervista ha detto che il suo editor preferito è il notepad di windows   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .Alzi la mano chi la pensa come me!!!

FORZA RICHARD STALLMAN!!!!!

Leggete il libro "codice libero" è bellissimo l'ho letto 2 volte in una settimana e alla fine ho pianto tutte e due le volte (  :Crying or Very sad: )

----------

## Ic3M4n

sta di fatto che il kernel linux l'abbia scritto linus torvald (in primis), quello di stallman Hurd è in fase alfa sin da almeno 10 anni, se non di più. ke poi sia migliore hurd o linux non lo so. però intanto mi trovo bene.

----------

## jubushi

Mi cito da solo!! Il codice libero è anche online:

http://www.apogeonline.com/ebooks/2003/90045/CodiceLibero/

Leggetelo vi scongiuro. Apre il cuore ve lo assicuro.

EDIT: ho fatto la rima   :Laughing: 

----------

## matttions

Per ritornare prettamente in tema:

Se nn ho capito male, sembra che Linus abbia puntualizzato che il sistema di stampa di gnome è un pò povero di opzioni, che invece CUPS offre.

Ora mentre quello di kde permette un sacco di scelte, una classica funzione utile come la n-up non viene contemplata dagli sviluppatori gnome.

La domanda base secondo me è : Perchè se le opzioni sono disponibili, non vengono presentate all'utente senza troppa pena?

In fondo se uno sà cosa fà le cambia, altrimenti si tiene quelle di default.

Certo che poi ci sono modi e modi.

Sopratutto la seconda mail mi sembra un pochino troppo accesa.

IMHO.

----------

## golaprofonda

Sinceramente dubito che quando Hurd sarà completo offrirà dei veri vantaggi rispetto a Linux. Anzi, nessuno fino ad adesso può dire SCIENTIFICAMENTE che un microkernel sia migliore di un macrokernel. e sottolineo : nessuno.è solo una questione tecnica/di principio. Quindi viva il kernel MONOLITICO + MODULI   :Laughing: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   mmm, non è una "funzionalità" ma credo che "k3b" dovrebbe fare al caso tuo 
> 
> k3b ?
> 
> CD-Mason
> ...

 

GnomeBaker ha ancora tanti di quei bachi che sembra un groviera. Mi dispiace ma nessuno dei software che hai elencato può competere con K3b.   :Wink: 

PS: e non tiro fuori amaroK che è meglio

----------

## Danilo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> mmm, non è una "funzionalità" ma credo che "k3b" dovrebbe fare al caso tuo

 

k3b per me e' l'esempio meno calzante.

Dopo varie volte che l'ho usato preferisco andare con la riga di comando: so quello che faccio.

Non addentriamoci in e' "meglio questo di quello"...

Uso kde da sempre (forse al 95% di opzioni di default), gnome sempre installato su ogni macchina linux ma aperto solo una mezz'ora all'anno (poi lo chiudo e ritorno a kde), per un mesetto usai windowmaker e per una giornata usai flubox.

A chi entra per la prima volta in linux gli faccio vedere che esiste anche un desktop che emula win98.

Premesso questo...

IMHO ognuno DEVE USARE il WM/DM che preferisce: non fosse altro che per la pigrizia di cambiare. 

Un mio amico si e' comprato una smart con cambio automatico pur avendo disponibilita' per un fuoristrada o una ammiraglia: ha le sue ragioni (tra l'altro ha anche le mani bucate --   :Evil or Very Mad:  invidia   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Il discorso di Linus non e' sbagliato "se" ha colpito nel segno (non conosco le peculiarita' di gnome): chi progetta un WM/DM DEVE chiedersi a chi si rivolge. Se Gnome vuole andare verso il grande pubblico deve sempre porsi questa domanda, stessa osservazione per kde ovvio. Un pizzico di marketing e' un bene.

Il fatto che Linus sia stato eccessivamente duro non e' una cosa giusta, ma Stallman non e' un esempio di dolcezza: e' meglio un leader  "volitivo" ad uno  "politico". Non dimentichiamo che questi due personaggi con le loro stravaganze hanno fatto quello che BSD non era riuscita a fare: portare al grande pubblico un sistema open/freen alternativo. Forse lo hanno fatto con le loro stravaganze, forse con il loro carisma ma sono cosi': se un giorno non ci piaceranno piu' potremo sempre destituirli (i fork nascono anche per questo...)

----------

## federico

Probabilmente e' una mossa di mercato. Visto che kde e' giocattoloso e "integrato" (che poi, sta parola, vuol dire tutto e vuol dire nulla) potrebbe fare avvicinare a linux piu' utenti piu' velocemente, e portare la distribuzione ad un reale utilizzo desktop della massa con una certa velocita'.

Fede

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> Tutti pensano che lui da solo abbia scritto Tutto linux

 

E questa e' la pura verita' visto che linux e' solo il kernel

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> richard ha scritto gcc, emacs, i kernel migliori

 

Che kernel migliore? Hurd? In fase alpha da decenni. Un kernel (quasi) inutilizzabile non lo reputerei "migliore"...

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> nell'intervista ha detto che il suo editor preferito è il notepad di windows    .Alzi la mano chi la pensa come me!!!

 

Beh sotto windows anche secondo me e' il miglior editor ms visto che almeno salvi in txt e lo puoi leggere tranquillamente su tutti gli os...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Quoto in pieno l'ultimo intervento di Lavish. 

Io spero che la critica fatta da Linus non sia presa magari come un'offesa dal team di GNOME, ma bensì, serva da consiglio per decidere che utenza si ha voglia di soddisfare  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *jubushi wrote:*   Tutti pensano che lui da solo abbia scritto Tutto linux 
> 
> E questa e' la pura verita' visto che linux e' solo il kernel
> 
> 

 

Mi spiace contraddirti fedeli, ma linux (come giustamente dici, il solo kernel) non e' stato scritto da Linus solo.... ma da una

serie di persone che si sono presi la briga di studiarsi in primis Minix, e di portare quelle conoscenze in un nuovo kernel!!!

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *jubushi wrote:*   richard ha scritto gcc, emacs, i kernel migliori 
> 
> Che kernel migliore? Hurd? In fase alpha da decenni. Un kernel (quasi) inutilizzabile non lo reputerei "migliore"...
> 
> 

 

Qui ti do' ragione fino ad un certo punto.... non quanto sia utilizzabile Hurd ma so che e' in fase alpha, e la prima domanda da

porsi e': perche' e' in questa fase da cosi' tanto tempo????

Semplice, perche' non e' un kernel monolitico!!! Insomma, se Stallman (ma e' più corretto dire la FSF) avesse voluto fare un

kernel "similare" a quello a cui siamo abituati con linux, il progetto sarebbe diventato utilizzabile "quasi" subito. La sua forte

modularita', invece, lo ha portato ad avere un debugging difficilissimo, che a quanto ne so, e' ancora in atto, e non finirà per

molto tempo..... Certo, quando Hurd sara' pronto, probabilmente dara' la m***a in quanto a prestazioni ed adattabilità al kernel

linux, ma quando questo succederà linux sarà cosi assimilato all'interno di qualsiasi progetto free software, da rendere hurd poco

utilizzabile al termine pratico.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *jubushi wrote:*   nell'intervista ha detto che il suo editor preferito è il notepad di windows    .Alzi la mano chi la pensa come me!!! 
> 
> Beh sotto windows anche secondo me e' il miglior editor ms visto che almeno salvi in txt e lo puoi leggere tranquillamente su tutti gli os...

 

Per quanto mi riguarda, Notepad (c) (ragazzi, avete dimenticato la c di copyright, eheheh  :Laughing: ) sara' perfetto quando avra' la semplice opzione di

sostiuire la codifica del Carriage-Return!!

Tutto questo, ovviamente, e' la mia semplice opinione formata sulle informazioni che ho avuto modo di reperire durante la mia "informatizzazione".

Se qualcuno dovesse avere notizie che smentiscono tutto ciò, sarò felice di andare ad assimilare anche quelle.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Qui ti do' ragione fino ad un certo punto.... non quanto sia utilizzabile Hurd ma so che e' in fase alpha, e la prima domanda da
> 
> porsi e': perche' e' in questa fase da cosi' tanto tempo????
> 
> Semplice, perche' non e' un kernel monolitico!!! Insomma, se Stallman (ma e' più corretto dire la FSF) avesse voluto fare un
> ...

 

Ho sempre pensato che il motivo principale per cui si trovasse in fase alpha da così tanto tempo fosse la mancanza di sviluppatori... Magari se fosse più pubblicizzato potrebbe ottenere qualche sviluppatore in più per velocizzare un po' le cose.

Magari sono solo male informato è RMS ha un esercito di ottimi sviluppatori che fanno turni massacranti da 10 anni per debuggare hurd ma mi parrebbe strano.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mi spiace contraddirti fedeli, ma linux (come giustamente dici, il solo kernel) non e' stato scritto da Linus solo.... ma da una
> 
> serie di persone che si sono presi la briga di studiarsi in primis Minix, e di portare quelle conoscenze in un nuovo kernel!!!

 

Chiaramente intendevo le prime versioni, ovvio che il kernel attuale sia frutto della comunita'.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per quanto mi riguarda, Notepad (c) (ragazzi, avete dimenticato la c di copyright, eheheh ) sara' perfetto quando avra' la semplice opzione di sostiuire la codifica del Carriage-Return!! 

 

Questo e' un problema del SO e della sua struttura non del programma, windows usa CR e LF mentere unix* solo CR. I vecchi sistemi mac invece usavano (se non erro) solo LF, insomma un casino assurdo e l'unico sistema che riusciva a interpretarli tutti ed ad essere trasparente all'utente era VMS.

----------

## earcar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo e' un problema del SO e della sua struttura non del programma, windows usa CR e LF mentere unix* solo CR. I vecchi sistemi mac invece usavano (se non erro) solo LF, insomma un casino assurdo e l'unico sistema che riusciva a interpretarli tutti ed ad essere trasparente all'utente era VMS.

 

Ehm... in verità *nix usa solo LF e macos (non osx che è basato su bsd) solo CR...

Ma tranqui, un attimo di confusione capita a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Ehm... in verità *nix usa solo LF e macos (non osx che è basato su bsd) solo CR...

 

E te pareva che non mi confondevo  :Very Happy:  . Ho detto e' un casino che si porta avanti dall'inizio dell'informatica e non siamo ancora riusciti a metterlo a posto.

----------

## jubushi

ho scatenato un pandemonio con il fatto di hurd........ok, ma linux non è fatto di solo kernel. E io penso che la manina magica ce l'ha messa richard nei primi kernel. 

 *Quote:*   

> Beh sotto windows anche secondo me e' il miglior editor ms visto che almeno salvi in txt e lo puoi leggere tranquillamente su tutti gli os...

 

Hai detto bene!! Sotto Windows!!!!!!! Andiamo.......ma siamo impazziti ???? Richard Stallman ci ha rimesso una vita, soldi, salute, per BATTERSI CONTRO il software privato. E adesso quell'ipocrita va a dire in giro che il notepad (c) è il suo editor preferito. Una volta ri cordo che disse che powerpoint (c)  e il resto di office era un software molto ben fatto. Adesso vi chiedo: come può una persona che sulla carta ha programmato linux....usare windows??? Andiamo........non fatemi ridere!!!! Personalmente ritengo che linus trovalds sia uno sporco corrotto. Richard Stallman si è dovuto montare una tastiera ultra sensibile sul portatile perchè non riusciva più a scrivere. Ai tempi di GCC, Emacs, e gli altri della compagnia, programmava 24h/24h tanto da sanguinare ai polpastrelli e alle giunture delle dita. Lo sapete come finisce il "codice libero" ??  eccolo lo ricordo a memoria (parla moglen, un'importantissima figura per la comunità free software) :

Ce ne stavamo seduti a discutere su cosa avremmo fatto per risolvere certi problemi sorti in Europa orientale e su come avremmo dovuto reagire quando la questione della proprietà dei contenuti avesse iniziato a minacciare il software libero, ricorda Moglen. Mentre parlavamo, mi venne da pensare per un attimo a come potevamo apparire agli occhi di un passante. Eccoli qui, due piccoli anarchici barbuti, a complottare e pianificare le prossime mosse. E naturalmente Richard è intento a sciogliersi i nodi dai capelli, facendoli cadere nella minestra e comportandosi come al solito. Chiunque avesse avuto modo di orecchiare, non avrebbe potuto fare a meno di considerarci pazzi, ma io sapevo: sapevo che la rivoluzione stava proprio lì, a quel tavolo. Questo è lo spirito che la anima. E questuomo è la persona che la sta rendendo possibile.

Moglen dice che fu quel momento, più di ogni altro, a porre in evidenza lelementare semplicità dello stile di Stallman.

Fu divertente, rammenta. Gli dissi, Sai Richard, io e te siamo gli unici due a non aver intascato un soldo da questa rivoluzione. E poi pagai per il pranzo, perché sapevo che lui non poteva permetterselo.

----------

## sorchino

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> ho scatenato un pandemonio con il fatto di hurd........ok, ma linux non è fatto di solo kernel. E io penso che la manina magica ce l'ha messa richard nei primi kernel. 
> 
> 

 

Linux è solo il kernel, è stato ripetuto più e più volte.

GNU è tutto il resto.

Poi non so se stallman abbia mai messo le mani nel kernel, non mi esprimo.

----------

## federico

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> mai messo le mani nel kernel, non mi esprimo.

 

Non so se ufficialmente (intendo, in release) lo abbia fatto, ma io ho visto stallman mettere le mani nel kernel del pc di un amico e sembrava saperci fare  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## SilverXXX

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Laiho wrote:*   mai messo le mani nel kernel, non mi esprimo. 
> 
> Non so se ufficialmente (intendo, in release) lo abbia fatto, ma io ho visto stallman mettere le mani nel kernel del pc di un amico e sembrava saperci fare 
> 
> Fede

   :Shocked:  Sul serio  :Question: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Checchè se ne dica, checchè se ne litighi, il kernel linux e i tools GNU sono come una mamma ed un papà. NON C'E' SANTO CHE TENGA, SENZA UNO DEI DUE, NON SI FACEVA NULLA...

Quindi inviterei a limitare [meglio, ad evitare] i post su chi tra linus e richard pisci più lontano controvento, riesca a dire ruttando l'alfabero [prima quello inglese poi quello greco] etc etc...

Le 2 cose sono intrinsecamente legate. E cmq questo tipo di discorsi sono ampiamente OT visto che si stava discutendo delle riflessioni a proposito dei motivi che han portato linus a criticare il lavoro di gnome...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> E adesso quell'ipocrita va a dire in giro che il notepad (c) è il suo editor preferito.

 

Ma quando l'ha detto? Perche'? In che situazione? Non giudichiamo parole che non sappiamo neanche quando sono state dette e perche'!!

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> Una volta ri cordo che disse che powerpoint (c)  e il resto di office era un software molto ben fatto.

 

Non ha detto questo, ha solo ringraziato ms perche' aveva fatto questo software. E quando l'ha detto non aveva tutti i torti visto che era l'unico software per le presentazioni (questo l'ha usato quando linux era agli albori... sai che una volta non c;erano i vari openoffice & co.).

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> Personalmente ritengo che linus trovalds sia uno sporco corrotto.

 

Argomenta anche il perche' per favore se no sono solo parole al vento. Intendi corrotto solo perche' ha fatto soldi con quello che ha scritto? Non ci vedo nulla di male... e poi i soldi se li e' fatti solo perche' la red hat gli ha regalato delle azioni.

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> Richard Stallman si è dovuto montare una tastiera ultra sensibile sul portatile perchè non riusciva più a scrivere. Ai tempi di GCC, Emacs, e gli altri della compagnia, programmava 24h/24h tanto da sanguinare ai polpastrelli e alle giunture delle dita.

 

Sono scelte di vita. Linus ha preferito una famiglia e chi puo' dirgli qualcosa? Io una vita come stallman non riuscirei mai a farla (in primo luogo per le capacita'  :Razz: ).

Ora non voglio tenere la parte a nessuno, tutti e due sono state pedine importanti per il software libero (e chissa quanti altri di cui non ricordiamo il nome  o non sappiamo neanche che sono esistiti). Ognuno dei due ha un carattere diverso e ognuno ha fatto delle scelte di vita, chi di noi puo' giudicarli?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ora non voglio tenere la parte a nessuno, tutti e due sono state pedine importanti per il software libero (e chissa quanti altri di cui non ricordiamo il nome  o non sappiamo neanche che sono esistiti). Ognuno dei due ha un carattere diverso e ognuno ha fatto delle scelte di vita, chi di noi puo' giudicarli?

 

Quoto.

Peraltro ricordo che il riscorso "RMS vs Linus" é assolutamente OT in questo thread, il fatto che non si sia creato un flame "Gnome vs KDE" non significa che occorra andarlo a cercare in altre parti.

Altri argomenti che suggerirei di evitare nelle divagazioni sono:

"Mircokernel vs Monolitico"

"X vs Console"

"Intel vs AMD"

"nvidia vs ATI"

"Debian vs RedHat"

"Apple contro tutti"

...

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ora non voglio tenere la parte a nessuno, tutti e due sono state pedine importanti per il software libero (e chissa quanti altri di cui non ricordiamo il nome  o non sappiamo neanche che sono esistiti). Ognuno dei due ha un carattere diverso e ognuno ha fatto delle scelte di vita, chi di noi puo' giudicarli? 
> 
> Quoto.
> 
> Peraltro ricordo che il riscorso "RMS vs Linus" é assolutamente OT in questo thread, il fatto che non si sia creato un flame "Gnome vs KDE" non significa che occorra andarlo a cercare in altre parti.
> ...

 

OT vs Moderatori si può fare o è escluso ???   :Laughing: 

scusate   :Embarassed: 

----------

## golaprofonda

ehm, come non dare ragione a randomaze stavolta. torniamo in TOPIC. Penso che Linus abbia solo espresso la sua opinione, il caso attorno lo stiamo facendo noi. Non ha dato degli idioti a coloro che usano GNOME, semplicemente ha detto che se si scrive software per idioti solo gli idioti lo useranno (una critica esplicita alla "semplicità - poca espandibilità di GNOME).

 :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, anche se comunque credo che questa discussione siano solo parole al vento, dopotutto è un discorso ad alto rischio flame, per ovvie ragioni e ne abbiamo già avuto prova. inoltre non credo che ci porterà da qualche parte. almeno... non me, per il semplice motivo che non mi ritrovo in quanto detto da linus, come sopra già specificato. del resto, è anche vero che tutto il discorso è nato per il tool di stampa di gnome, che credo di non aver mai utilizzato, come quello di kde del resto. l'interfaccia web è talmente comoda che rende inutile l'utilizzo di un qualsiasi tool grafico.

----------

## matttions

ma il problema è questo:

Cups mette a disposizione tanta belle cose :

quelle che, possono essere estremamente utile ad un utilizzatore normale sono :

1) creare direttamente un pdf come output, invece che un PostScript

2) La n-up --> stampare + pagine di un documento in una.

Ora Premesso che cups queste cose le fà

Kprinter --> Da queste opzioni [ed altre..]

Gnome-cups --> non permette di salvare in pdf, e nemmeno la n-up

Motivazione del gruppo di Gnome :

X l'usabilità --> nn incasiniamo la storia con altre opzioni

Motivazioni di Linus : Le opzioni vanno messe perchè gli utenti possono tranquillamente giostrarsi.

Se avete mancaza di programmatori, ditelo, è questo quello che dice un progetto Opensource,

non dichiarare che per l'usabilità, alcune opzioni non devono essere integrate.

P.s.: non credo che sia argomento da discussione Nvidia vs ATI --> ho una ATI --> quindi voto Nvidia senza provarla  :Smile: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Non so se le avete lette, ma ecco le NUOVE dichiarazioni di Linus:

 *Linus wrote:*   

> "I think the KDE development process has been a lot more 'lively', and I think a lot of the reason for that has been that they haven't allowed the 'interface nazi' kind of stifling of what people feel they need to do. Read the recent KDE-3.5 release announcement with the 'visual guide to new features', and you can feel the energy. Sure, they have three different kinds of desktop choosers. So what? You don't have to use them. But the capabilities are there if you want to.
> 
> And I think that's important. It's important, because that developer energy, in the end, is what get things done. And as a side effect, you will automatically end up with a system that understands that defaults may be good, but that different people have different needs and views. Because you had a very diverse group of people that worked on it." 

 

Volte evidentemente a..ehm.. "illustrare meglio il suo punto di vista" 

Almeno adesso siamo sicuri di quello che voleva dire  :Wink: 

randomaze: rimosso il link al forum esterno e riportate le dichiarazioni

----------

## randomaze

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Non so se le avete lette, ma ecco le NUOVE dichiarazioni di Linus:

 

Non per dire, ma dato che le "nuove dichiarazioni" le riporti tu senza specificare la fonte o altro, e che si tratta di un forum "esterno" in un topic di tre post (di cui due tuoi), quindi con poco valore aggiunto rispetto a questo thread, non pensi che sarebbe meglio riportare direttamente il quote (e magari anche la fonte)?

Perché messo così qualche moderatore potrebbe pensare che é solo una scusa per fare pubblicità ad un'altro forum.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   Non so se le avete lette, ma ecco le NUOVE dichiarazioni di Linus: 
> 
> Non per dire, ma dato che le "nuove dichiarazioni" le riporti tu senza specificare la fonte o altro, e che si tratta di un forum "esterno" in un topic di tre post (di cui due tuoi), quindi con poco valore aggiunto rispetto a questo thread, non pensi che sarebbe meglio riportare direttamente il quote (e magari anche la fonte)?
> 
> Perché messo così qualche moderatore potrebbe pensare che é solo una scusa per fare pubblicità ad un'altro forum.

 

completamente daccordo..era solo per fare prima.  :Wink: 

FONTE : http://distrowatch.com

----------

## xoen

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Beh se e' una bella donna il miglior vestito che portare e' non portarlo e su questo credoi siano tutti d'accordo  
> 
> Chissà perchè mi piacciono i WM minimali...   
> 
> E a me il terminale liscio senza nulla... ghghgh

 

Porco  :Smile: 

Ovviamente Linux per motivi che non sto qui ad elencare ha la sua influenza (e non mi riferisco alla malattia), e quindi dovrebbe teoricamente fare attenzione a quello che dice...però c'è anche da dire che ora non è che perchè uno ad un tratto si ritrova ad essere Linus Torvald non parla più! Quindi diciamo che mi fa piacere che abbia detto la sua.

Adesso però io dico la mia  :Wink:  IMHO quello che ha detto era un bel po' OT, e se lo poteva pure risparmiare per certi versi, cioè la discussione era (se sparo ca**ate correggetemi eh!) sulla finestra di dialogo delle GTK+, non su GNOME, si parlava appunto su cosa includere e cosa non includere...quindi uscirsene con 'sta storia di consigliare KDE non è (sempre IMHO) proprio IT, e anzi mi sa un po' da troll. Cioè la discussione doveva essere costruttiva, e portare ad una finestra di dialogo migliore appunto, e questa non mi sembra una critica costruttiva, sopratutto su qualcosa "in sviluppo", non so se ho reso l'idea.

Poi c'è anche da dire che è stato abbastanza vago, parla di feature mancanti a GNOME in modo vago e si riferisce anche a fantomatiche terze persone...e quando gli si chiede d'essere più concreto se ne esce fuori con una caratteristica mancante a metacity (il WM di GNOME), ora apparte che non ho capito quale sia la feature (qualcosa inerente mouse e clock) boh  :Smile:  e poi se non sbaglio, uno può cambiare il WM usato da GNOME...quindi alla fine la personalizzabilità che tanto cerca alla fine c'è.

Premessa : Ho usato KDE pochissimo, e tempo addietro, ai miei inizi con GNU/Linux, anni fa.

Io sono una di quelle persone che amano GNOME all'esasperazione  :Smile:  Un GNOME lover, sarò idiota ma vi illustro alcune cose (così di getto, quindi sicuramente mi sfuggirà qualcosa) che mi fanno amare GNOME sempre di più :

*  GNOME è troppo cool! Sarà che s'ispira a Mac OS X (E non aggiungo altro).

*  GNOME è bello, è pulito, i programmi in genere hanno un'interfaccia grafica gradevolissima, usabile, complice anche HIG.

*  GNOME è tecnologicamente all'avanguardia, le tecnologie più eccitanti alla fine sono legate in qualche modo a GNOME, cairo, beagle, etc...ed altro che sicuramente mi sfugge, o che evito di elencare perchè implementazione delle direttive di FreeDesktop etc...

Veniamo ora al nocciolo della questione, e cioè i presunti limiti di GNOME, io non credo di essere proprio un'utonto, certo alla fine non penso d'avere esigenze così particolari, ma in fondo penso di essere un cosidetto "power user", non so però se mi sopravvaluto  :Wink: 

Detto questo, io ormai uso GNOME da un bel po', e sinceramente non mi sono mai sentito limitato, e non lo dico tanto per dire, poi se uno è "power user" a maggior ragione trova modi per aggirare i problemi, e in questo non penso che GNOME ostacoli l'utente...Certo al massimo potrebbe capitare che si debba andare a modificare qualche chiave di GConf...ma appunto, se uno è "power user" ...

Piuttosto al massimo uno potrebbe sentirsi limitato dalla mancanza di alcune specifiche applicazioni, in base alle proprie esigenze, ma di fatto non penso che GNOME inteso come piattaforma sia limitata, inoltre GNU/Linux sempre inteso come piattaforma in quest'ultimo periodo dal punto di vista dell'infrastruttura sta facendo passi da gigante... (HAL/DBUS/GStreamer/Xorg modulare etc...), ma qui siamo OT, quindi il limite "di GNOME", al massimo sono le applicazioni, però questo si potrebbe sempre ovviare usando applicazioni non-GTK.

Non trovo così problematico masterizzare con GNOME, esiste GnomeBaker il cui sviluppo è attivo, qualcuno obbietterà che non è K3B, evviva è un progetto molto più giovane, ma di difende bene nonostante la giovinezza, per i CD dati si può sempre usare il mitico nautilus, per i CD audio c'è GnomeBaker, c'è serpentine, e sicuramente c'è altro.

I "problemi" che ha GNOME sono altri, problemi per modo di dire...Il cuore di GNOME, ovvero i suoi sviluppatori.

Innanzitutto il numero, non sono così numerosi, sicuramente quelli di KDE sarannò di più, e anche questo influisce.

Poi il carattere degli sviluppatori, ragazzi sono degli hacker, sono dei giocherelloni, sviluppano quello che gli gira per la testa, quello che gli piace, si divertono così, certo potrebbero essere organizzati meglio, però è bello anche così  :Wink: 

C'è anche da considerare che gli sviluppatori di KDE (prendiamo un DE a caso  :Very Happy: ) si possono concentrare di più sullo sviluppo di KDE perchè allo sviluppo delle QT più o meno ci pensa una terza parte (trolltech, un nome una garanzia, scusate questa m'è venuta ora  :Smile:  ), e per sviluppo intendo anche documentazione...quindi è normale anche che magari sviluppare con le QT sia più semplice (io però non saprei), e anche questo è molto importante.

KISS : Keep It Simple Stupid (forse ci stava meglio "Idiot"? LOL) ... 

Semplice è male?

Semplice significa fruibile anche da persone che non sono "geni informatici", persone come mia mamma e mio papà, persone come le mamme e i papà del futuro, quando il computer sarà un'elettrodomestico come una lavatrice, o come un'aspirapolvere...semplice per persone idiote come mia mamma e mio papà...[*]

Semplice significa facile da mantenere, facile da modificare, facile da adattare ad esigenze particolari, etc etc...semplice non è male secondo me. Semplicistico forse lo è. Ma non credo GNOME lo sia.

[*] Più persone usano GNU/Linux meglio è, più persone possono usare GNU/Linux più persone lo useranno...più persone usano GNU/Linux più aziende produtrici di Hardware prenderanno in seria considerazione il fatto di rilasciare driver e supportare il nostro amato S.O., più driver, meno problemi per tutti...[**] e indefinitivamente e sinceramente vi dico: VOTATEMI E VI PROMETTO PINGUINI DI PILU E CHIù PILU PI TUTTI!!

[**] Sembra la pubblicità della citroen...

PS: Scusate per il post lungo ma sono entrato in modalità brainstorming.

PPS: I'm a fucked idiot!!

----------

## X-Drum

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> [...]E adesso quell'ipocrita va a dire in giro che il notepad (c) è il suo editor preferito. Una volta ri cordo che disse che powerpoint (c)  e il resto di office era un software molto ben fatto. Adesso vi chiedo: come può una persona che sulla carta ha programmato linux....usare windows??? Andiamo........non fatemi ridere!!!! Personalmente ritengo che linus trovalds sia uno sporco corrotto.[...]

 

ma che min***a dici!!!!

omg++++++

----------

## CarloJekko

Questo ne è un altro

http://www.terra.es/personal/diegocg/kde/index2.html

Anche Mark Kretschmann (il fondatore del progetto amarok) parla di come il futuro sia la programmazione ad oggetti (c++ nel suo caso) e di come kde sia il de migliore...

appena trovo il link lo posto

Chissà se il tutto si trasformerà in una battaglia di linguaggi di programmazione...

p.s. : posso quotare il post di xoen   :Laughing: 

----------

## xdarma

@xoen

>I "problemi" che ha GNOME sono altri, problemi per modo di dire...Il cuore di GNOME, ovvero i

>suoi sviluppatori.

>Innanzitutto il numero, non sono così numerosi, sicuramente quelli di KDE sarannò di più, e anche

>questo influisce.

>Poi il carattere degli sviluppatori, ragazzi sono degli hacker, sono dei giocherelloni, sviluppano quello

>che gli gira per la testa, quello che gli piace, si divertono così, certo potrebbero essere organizzati

>meglio, però è bello anche così ;)

scusami ma non condivido questa tua visione "spontaneistica" degli sviluppatori gnome: esiste una gnome foundation con tanto di elezioni interne e di sponsor

[http://foundation.gnome.org/]

e poter appiccicare i loghi di IBM, Sun, Novell, RedHat, ecc. IMHO, significa che i suddetti hanno sganciato dollaroni. Non mi stupirei se i suddetti "indirizzassero" lo sviluppo di gnome con la benedizione dell'Icaza di turno.

Andiamo a vedere cosa succede in casa KDE:

- non esiste una KDE foundation, solo una Qt Foundation che garantisce l'uso delle Qt alla comunità KDE

- cito dalla risposta ufficiosa di KDE alla gnome foundation:

"...Now we have been asked "Will KDE ever create a KDE Foundation in the same sense as the GNOME Foundation?" The answer to this is no, absolutely not. KDE has always been and always will be controlled by the developers that work on it and are willing to do the code. We will resist any and all attempts to change this."

- diamo un occhio anche ai finanziatori di KDE:

[http://www.kde.org/support/thanks.php]

le mega-ditte fanno hosting o regalano hardware, le piccole o i singoli arrivano al massimo a 4500DM, (quindi pre-euro)

sicuro che gli sviluppatori gnome siano più liberi di quelli di KDE?

>KISS : Keep It Simple Stupid (forse ci stava meglio "Idiot"? LOL) ... 

>Semplice è male?

"semplice da usare" è diverso da "semplice da sviluppare"

ma tu trovi KDE difficile da usare?

>Semplice significa facile da mantenere, facile da modificare, facile da adattare ad esigenze

>particolari, etc etc...semplice non è male secondo me. Semplicistico forse lo è. Ma non credo GNOME

>lo sia.

...e quando cominci a "spippolare" con gnome, ti viene il sospetto che sia semplicistico e se sei un kernel-hacker t'incazzi  :-)

>[*] Più persone usano GNU/Linux meglio è, più persone possono usare GNU/Linux più persone lo

>useranno...più persone usano GNU/Linux più aziende produtrici di Hardware prenderanno in seria

>considerazione il fatto di rilasciare driver e supportare il nostro amato S.O., più driver, meno problemi

>per tutti...[**] e indefinitivamente e sinceramente vi dico: VOTATEMI E VI PROMETTO PINGUINI DI

>PILU E CHIù PILU PI TUTTI!!

ti dò ragione in pieno, anzi, se ti candidi alle politiche del 2006 ti voto  :-)

xdarma

P.S.

ma Miguel de Icaza che fine ha fatto? è da molto che non seguo le vicende interne di gnome

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> ma Miguel de Icaza che fine ha fatto? è da molto che non seguo le vicende interne di gnome

 

Pare che sia rimasto come CEO per lo sviluppo della piattaforma mono per .net... bah sarà un successo? Boh... non saprei...

Comunque rimango concorde che la visione semplicistica di Gnome per quello che riguarda le interfaccie mi fa incazzare... e pure usandolo a volte mi incazzo per la somiglianza a winzoz per quello che riguarda l'editor delle impostazioni il gconf... nascosto agli utenti... mal documentato... bah... scelte per me commerciali + che effettivamente basarsi sulla vera e propria usabilità... comunque ci sono affezzionato... anche se qualche volta KDE ci do una sbirciatina... insomma riprendendo il discorso citato 1000 volte la funzione di stampa con Cups in KDE è fenomenale, riesci a impostare tutto... in gnome... beh a parte selezionare la stampante... non riesci a afre nulla... per non parlare dei problemi di "non-integrazine" fra le varie applicazioni...

Speriamo in meglio nel prossimo futuro... se no MacOSX rulez   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

P.S: Comunque sia... sono anche io un Gnome-Lover xchè ho elencato solo gli aspetti negativi dello Gnomo... per il resto mi piace un sacco e adoro il bellissimi evice... kazzo apro pdf/ps/dvi/djvu in un betterd'occhio.... mi piace!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

Anche io sono dell'idea che gnome offra poche funzionalità rispetto a kde. Io amo KDE, ma in fin dei conti è una questione di gusti...

Per dirvela tutta il sistema che odio di piu è MacOsX, piu passavo il tempo su questo sistema e piu mi innervosivo, abituato a kde trovavo MacOsX carente di un infinità di cose e questo mi dava enormemente fastidio. Parlando di gnome...be se dovessi scegliere lo preferisco mille volte al mac, ma se ho la possibilità di usare kde uso quest'ultimo. 

Sapete è un po' come la storia degli orologi, ci sono orologi eleganti, orologi digitali, orologi super-resistenti, tutti con la stessa funzione base: mostrare l'ora. Ora potremmo star qui a discutere qual'è il miglior orologio fino alla nausea, ma la verità è che è sempre una questione di gusti. Io per esempio preferisco un casio multifunzione a un sector o quant'altro...

Voi mi direte: ma cosa ti serve avere bussola,altimetro,barometro,sveglia,cronometro,sensore della temperatura etc... in un orologio? qualcuno di voi potrebbe consigliarmi un orologio elegante piuttosto che questa patacca con mille funzionalità che userò una volta in 6mesi. Be a queste persone io rispondo che preferisco averle ste funzionalità e usarle una volta all'anno che non averle!!

Kde è fatto cosi secondo me, come un casio, un sacco di opzioni che verranno usate raramente, ma che io preferisco avere a portata di click quando ne neccessito.

Forse è questo che intendeva LT quando ha fatto la critica a gnome, che forse gli mancano molte funzionalità comode. Ora come ora io penso sia un problema di "capacità", che evidentemente gli sviluppatori di gnome non hanno per sviluppare alcune funzioni.(e con capacità non intendo quelle tecniche, bensi risorse umane/tempo). 

Anche perche il problema sarebbe stato facilmente aggirato(in gnome)con un iconcina su ogni finestra(o un iconcina in alto a destra sul desktop) che cambia la modalità di uso da "clean" a "full features", cosi tutti sarebbero contenti!! Ma questo non lo si è mai fatto, non mi verrete a dire che un icona in piu sporcava la pulizia di gnome ?! semplicemente come ha detto LT alcune cose erano troppo complesse da fare...

----------

## Dr.Dran

@Apetrini

beh ritengo la tua opinione sensata e probabilmete è proprio così... comunque voglio citare un commento fatto da un mio amico Daniele Medri (ricordate quello che ha scritto la guida linux facile?) che è semplice e ironico.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Anche io sono dell'idea che gnome offra poche funzionalità rispetto a kde. Io amo KDE, ma in fin dei conti è una questione di gusti...
> 
> Per dirvela tutta il sistema che odio di piu è MacOsX, piu passavo il tempo su questo sistema e piu mi innervosivo, abituato a kde trovavo MacOsX carente di un infinità di cose e questo mi dava enormemente fastidio. Parlando di gnome...be se dovessi scegliere lo preferisco mille volte al mac, ma se ho la possibilità di usare kde uso quest'ultimo.

 

elenami le funzionalità che ha KDE e che non ha GNOME. sono proprio curioso.

GNOME e KDE, in quanto DE, hanno le stesse funzionalità, che sono purele stesse che hanno tutto gli altri DE per UNIX. non una di più, e non una di meno

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

se mi ricordo bene(l'ultima volta che ho visto gnome è stato su una ubuntu di un mio amico)...

KDE:

-Konsole è configurabile in un paio di click.

-Tutta la gestione di stampa è fatta benissimo in kde

-Tutto il relativo a bluetooth

-Tutto il relativo alla gestione di reti e reti wireless

-Gestione nativa(nel senso integrata) delle estensioni composite

-Gestione telecomando

-Gestione della condivisione Desktop con tanto di gestione degli inviti

-Per non parlare della gestione integrata del server samba e del client samba.

e questo senza aprire Konsole,a portata di click.

Sinceramente non ricordo di preciso cosa mancasse a gnome so che mencavanao un sacco di cose...

P.s. devo andare ora perche devo finire le ultime cose per la festa di capodanno...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> -Konsole è configurabile in un paio di click.
> 
> -Tutta la gestione di stampa è fatta benissimo in kde
> 
> -Tutto il relativo a bluetooth
> ...

 

uso anche KDE, oltre a GNOME e altri WM, e ti dico che:

- Konsole è meno usabile e meno configurabile di gnome-terminal

- il sottosistema bluetooth è lo stesso

- Konqueror ha dei grossi bug sulle reti, in particolare sui protocolli SMB e NFS. le reti wireless non riguardano il DE

- cosa vuol dire che le estensioni composite sono integrate? sono estensioni del server X, non del DE

- gestione telecomando? telecomando di cosa? e comunque il controllo irda non dipende dal DE

- condivisione desktop è ancora una volta indipendente dal DE, a meno che non sia tu a voler usare roba proprietaria, quindi meno trasportabile.

- samba non è KDE e KDE non è samba.

ogni volta è una storia così: per favore, usa un po' di cognizione di causa, e non scrivere per sentito dire.

----------

## Apetrini

non hai capito perche hai la cattiva abitudine di non leggere con attenzione le cose....

Intendevo "a portata di click"...o un frontend grafico per la configurazione...vedila come vuoi...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> non hai capito perche hai la cattiva abitudine di non leggere con attenzione le cose....
> 
> Intendevo "a portata di click"...o un frontend grafico per la configurazione...vedila come vuoi...

 

e io ti dico che come al solito stai parlando di cose che non conosci: stai dicendo che KDE permette di farlo e tutti gli altri no? ti sto dicendo che come avviene in KDE avviene da altre parti.

io non voglio tenere la parte a GNOME o a chicchessia, ma tu non puoi andare in giro a sputare sentenze in quel modo, quando è evidente che non sai di cosa stai parlando... non osservi la realtà in modo obiettivo. ti fai condizionare da quelle che sono le tue abitudini

----------

## Apetrini

Sto dicendo che KDE permette di farlo piu "a portata di click" degli altri...

Tutt'oggi se ho di fronte gnome e cerco col mouse tutto quello che mi puo dare non lo trovo anche se perdo 30minuti. Con KDE invece apro centro di controllo ed è tutto integrato li, a portata di click.

Comuqnue si opinioni e nulla piu...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Sto dicendo che KDE permette di farlo piu "a portata di click" degli altri...
> 
> Tutt'oggi se ho di fronte gnome e cerco col mouse tutto quello che mi puo dare non lo trovo anche se perdo 30minuti. Con KDE invece apro centro di controllo ed è tutto integrato li, a portata di click.
> 
> Comuqnue si opinioni e nulla piu...

 

sono opinioni sbagliate, perché GNOME, XFCE, e tutti gli altri ti permettono di fare lo stesso.

impieghi 30 minuti perché non sei abituato, che è un discorso ben diverso.

stai dando un giudizio basandoti non su dati oggettivi, né su studi concreti, ma sulla tua personale esperienza, che a quanto pare non è nemmeno completa

----------

## Apetrini

Ma per favore, vuoi dirmi che su XFCE ho un frontend integrato con cui configurare l'Irda? Dai non ci credo...

Sotto gnome ho un frontend grafico per attivare le trasparenze le ombre e regolarle a mio piacimento ? Un altra bufala...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma per favore, vuoi dirmi che su XFCE ho un frontend integrato con cui configurare l'Irda? Dai non ci credo...
> 
> Sotto gnome ho un frontend grafico per attivare le trasparenze le ombre e regolarle a mio piacimento ? Un altra bufala...

 

senti.. da come la metti giù sembra che:

- KDE sia il meglio ed il resto merda

- tu conosca tutti i pacchetti esistenti per qualsiasi WM e li usi tutti quanti

- tutti abbiano torto, poco importa se c'è chi posta dati concreti e c'è chi posta "il sentito dire"

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ehy Ehy! ragazzi non azzannatevi insomma anche l'ultimo giorno dell'anno   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Beh l'unica cosa è che in una maniera o nell'altra tutti i DE hanno le medesime funzionalità (questo è quello che ha detto k.gothmog ed è vero), però è anche vero che sono rese + o meno subito accessibili (e questo lo ha detto apetrini); dando uno sguardo obbiettivo direi che seguono filosofie diverse, però aderiscono entrambi a standard come freedesktop. Il discorso di Gnome è cercare di rendere una interfaccia il + semplice possibile eliminando opzioni che possono disturbare o rendere meno veloce l'utilizzo del DE (ATTENZIONE:eliminare nel senso di evitare di fare vedere, ma ad esempio attraverso gconf si possono abilitare); KDE invece mantiene forse una struttura + rigida, simile a quella del nostro karo amico winzoz... probabilmente questo è nell'idea di favorire in maniera + veloce e - traumatica l'eventuale passaggio a linuz degli utenti tipici di winzoz... inoltre ha molto spesso dei menù e delle voci pieni zeppi di parametri che all'utente meno erudito possono creare dubbi e insicurezze...

Beh questa è una analisi sommaria per quello che riguarda la sola interfaccia utente, però vediamo ad esempio il caso di una rete dove i client sono tutti linuz e noi siamo gli amministratori... bene trovo Gnome insuperabile, perchè il fatto di rendere l'utilizzo facile e intuitivo mi permette di avere meno casini da parte dei miei utenti, nel senso che meno opzioni hanno o possibilità hanno si riduce ancora di + il rischio che mi combinino kappelle ebnormi... anche se la legge di Murphy è sempre in agguato   :Very Happy: 

vedi tu con KDE quello che puoi fare... non sempre puoi nascondere le cose, al massimo puoi nascondere il pannello di controllo... ma comunque potenzialmente gli utenti finali hanno più possibilità di intrigarti con cavolate su attivar o meno un parametro e altre stupidaggini...

beh forse è vero non sono stato obbiettivo.. però ho letto un pò in giro e debbo dire che è stato meno indolore passare da Gnome a kde che viceversa... non che sia stupido... beh forse anche il fatto che utilizzo emacs potrebbe fare inorridire qualche d'uno e dire che si:"non è stupido... ma è un pazzo"   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Comunque concordo con k.gothmog quando afferma che probabilmente siamo poco obbiettivi e ci facciamo condizionare dalle abitudini   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> sono opinioni sbagliate ...[cut] 

 

imho, non esistono opinioni sbagliate...   :Wink: 

Utilizzo Gnome principalmente perchè preferisco le GTK-2 alle QT e perchè ha meno "chincaglieria" di KDE.

Devo però dire che mentre KDE lo trovo molto ordinato, molto lineare, Gnome è un ammasso di tool messi insieme e a volte neanche bene integrati.

Reputo Konsole migliore di Gnome-Terminal, per un motivo assolutamente inutile (ma che batte GT): posso rinominare i TAB mentre in GT no.

Conqueror non l'ho mai usato ma Nautilus mi fa imprecare con le reti windows.

Il sistema di automount di Gnome (almeno da me), fa un po' quello che gli pare. Ammetto che non ci ho mai perso molto tempo dietro ma mi scoccia che debba crearsi le sue belle directory senza che gliel'abbia detto io (mi sto riferendo a /media, e sì, so che si può cambiare)

Se KDE usasse le GTK, farei cambio all'istante.

Bisogna anche dire che KDE è ormai alla versione 3.5 mentre Gnome è appena giunto alla 2.12, sebbene questo non sia propriamente un dato su cui si possono fare confronti, da comunque un'idea del fatto che KDE è più maturo di Gnome.

Ognuno poi usa quel che gli pare.

Cià!

il Sasdo

----------

## mambro

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bisogna anche dire che KDE è ormai alla versione 3.5 mentre Gnome è appena giunto alla 2.12, sebbene questo non sia propriamente un dato su cui si possono fare confronti, da comunque un'idea del fatto che KDE è più maturo di Gnome.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   Questa te la potevi risparmiare..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

>    Questa te la potevi risparmiare..

 

decisamente

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma non è recente il supporto di suse da kde a gnome?

Anche io uso gnome solo perchè le gtk sono fantastiche...

----------

## Luca89

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Beh questa è una analisi sommaria per quello che riguarda la sola interfaccia utente, però vediamo ad esempio il caso di una rete dove i client sono tutti linuz e noi siamo gli amministratori... bene trovo Gnome insuperabile, perchè il fatto di rendere l'utilizzo facile e intuitivo mi permette di avere meno casini da parte dei miei utenti, nel senso che meno opzioni hanno o possibilità hanno si riduce ancora di + il rischio che mi combinino kappelle ebnormi... anche se la legge di Murphy è sempre in agguato 
> 
> vedi tu con KDE quello che puoi fare... non sempre puoi nascondere le cose, al massimo puoi nascondere il pannello di controllo... ma comunque potenzialmente gli utenti finali hanno più possibilità di intrigarti con cavolate su attivar o meno un parametro e altre stupidaggini... 

 

Sono daccordo, Gnome è molto più facile da utilizzare rispetto a KDE, l'ho installato nel pc di mio padre (utilizzatore windows) e si è trovato benissimo. Io invece mi trovo meglio con KDE perchè mi permettere di controllare più opzioni (per esempio a me non piacciono le icone sul desktop, gnome non ti permette di levarle). Secondo me è un bene che i due DE principali abbiano filosofie di sviluppo così diverse altrimenti si avrebbero due DE uguali e non credo avrebbe molto senso, sarebbe solo uno spreco di energie inutile. In definitiva direi che KDE è adatto per i power-users mentre Gnome per chi lo è un po' meno. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> (per esempio a me non piacciono le icone sul desktop, gnome non ti permette di levarle)

 

Eh eh eh ti correggo in questa cosa, anche gnome mediante gconf può eliminare le icone di default sul desktop e gnome-volume-manager può essere configurato per non creare shorcut... Comunque + o meno direi che sono adattabili tutti e due per power user, solo che bisogna sapere dove mettere le mani   :Wink: 

Comunque grazie Luca, il tuo esempio chiarisce alla perfezione quello che ho citato   :Very Happy: 

P.S. Dopo ti spedisco una tanika di birra fresca eh eh eh   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> In definitiva direi che KDE è adatto per i power-users mentre Gnome per chi lo è un po' meno. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male.

 

boh... mi sembra un po' una vaccata... 

più che altro perchè non credo gnome più facile o difficile da utilizzare di kde, sono differenti in molti punti, però entrambi si possono allineare alle nostre esigenze. chi con l'uno e chi con l'altro. personalmente posso dire di essere passato da kde a gnome principalmente per le gtk, le qt non mi piacciono più di molto, e perchè il look&feel di gnome secondo me è imbattibile. nulla toglie che queste sono opinioni personali ed altri possono dissentire. in ogni caso i tool grafici di kde non li ho mai utilizzati, preferisco aprirmi un file di configurazione e fare tutto a manina.

----------

## Apetrini

Una cosa che mi ha sempre dato fastidio su KDE è che le gtk(applicazioni in gtk) si vedono peggio che su gnome.

Come mai questa cosa? è possibile forzare kde ad usare per esempio metacity per le app in gtk?

P.s. mi sono appena alzato(che mina!!), auguri a tutti comunque!!

EDIT

@k.gothmog:

1) io non faccio le cose per sentito dire, io come avrai capito non ascolto nessuno, mi baso solo sulla mia esperienza.

2) Per quanto riguarda i pacchetti di un WM... io intendevo quelli integrati dentro il DE. Se emergo KDE ho gia tutti questi frontend, se emergo XFCE devo cercare a parte (penso, non mi ricordo piu bene,correggimi se sbaglio) questi pacchetti, quindi sono tendenzialmente portato da pensare che non fanno parte del DE in modo ufficiale, bensi sono delle aggiunte.

Comunque Buon anno anche a te.

----------

## SilverXXX

per avere lo stesso look-n-feel basta eseguire /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

----------

## Apetrini

Ma su che pacchetto è? Devo avere gnome completo per usufruirne?

----------

## SilverXXX

Appartiene al pacchetto control-center. Alternativamente ci sono un paio di app che settano i file.gtkrc e simili per usare i temi anche  se, se non ricordo male, non prende i temi di icone e cursori col secondo metodo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 1) io non faccio le cose per sentito dire, io come avrai capito non ascolto nessuno, mi baso solo sulla mia esperienza.
> 
> 2) Per quanto riguarda i pacchetti di un WM... io intendevo quelli integrati dentro il DE. Se emergo KDE ho gia tutti questi frontend, se emergo XFCE devo cercare a parte (penso, non mi ricordo piu bene,correggimi se sbaglio) questi pacchetti, quindi sono tendenzialmente portato da pensare che non fanno parte del DE in modo ufficiale, bensi sono delle aggiunte.

 

1) basarsi solo sulla propria esperienza potrebbe essere uin'arma a doppio taglio. se non si accetta alcuna indicazione (come tu hai detto) si rischia di farsi delle idee sbagliate, e perseverare in esse.

2) non condivido quello che dici. non penso si tratti di componenti integrati o di aggiunte, ma semplicemente si tratta di fare una scelta nella pacchettizzazione. KDE è una soluzione monolitica, altri invece no, e permettono di installare solo quello che ti interessa e che vuoi realmente. è una scelta personale del mantainer, infatti su debian lo stesso KDE che su gentoo si installa in un unico blocco, devi andartelo ad assemblare tra una bella collezione di pacchetti.

potrei farti anche l'esempio di X11. tra 6.8/6.9 e 7.0 non cambia niente. è solo diventato modulare. allora mi dici che il driver della tastiera o della scheda video sono diventati componenti opzionali.

Buon anno anche a te... e non prendertela se a volte sono un po' stronzo... è cheho sempre il brutto vizio di prendermela troppo  :Wink: 

ah... gnome-settings-daemon fa parte di control-center

----------

## Luca89

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Eh eh eh ti correggo in questa cosa, anche gnome mediante gconf può eliminare le icone di default sul desktop e gnome-volume-manager può essere configurato per non creare shorcut...

 

Si però quel gconf-editor mi ricorda molto il registro di windows, cosa che io odio, preferisco avere le opzioni a portata di click.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> P.S. Dopo ti spedisco una tanika di birra fresca eh eh eh

 

Allora la aspetto  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> più che altro perchè non credo gnome più facile o difficile da utilizzare di kde

 

Secondo me si invece, ti faccio l'esempio del cambiare lo sfondo: su gnome c'è una applicazione che ti permette di scegliere lo sfondo che vuoi, se non vuoi un'immagine, ti permettete di mettere un gradiente di colore, nulla più. Su KDE ci sono mille opzioni riguardanti tanti tipi di gradiente, milioni di effetti che si possono dare alle immagini, possibilità di cambiare le immagini ogni tot di tempo, scaricare le immagini da internet, possibilità di scegliere uno sfondo diverso per ogni desktop etc etc. Ad un utente medio cosa viene più facile? Non credi che sia più facile Gnome?

Inoltre voglio aggiungere una piccola cosa che non mi piace molto di gnome: kde ha tutti i files di configurazione situati in ~/.kde, lo stesso fluxbox e tanti altri. Gnome invece mi crea mille cartelle nella home dell'utente.

```
.gnome

.gnome2

.gnome2_private

.gnomerc-errors

.gconf

.gconfd

.gstreamer-0.8

.gtk-bookmarks

.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2

.gtkrc-2.0

.icons

.metacity

.nautilus

.themes

.thumbnails

.Trash

```

Mettiamo che per un qualche motivo ho bisogno di cancellare tutti i files di configurazione, mi tocca perdere un sacco di tempo per andare a cercarli tutti. Mentre per gli altri mi basta un "rm -r ~/.kde*" ad esempio.  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT:

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Come mai questa cosa? è possibile forzare kde ad usare per esempio metacity per le app in gtk? 

 

Non credo che ti servano i temi di metacity visto che è il window manager e in kde c'è già kwin. Quello che ti serve per cambiare il tema delle applicazioni gtk è questo:

```
* x11-themes/gtk-chtheme

     Available versions:  0.3.1

     Installed:           0.3.1

     Homepage:            http://plasmasturm.org/programs/gtk-chtheme/

     Description:         GTK-2.0 Theme Switcher

```

O ancora meglio, visto che si tratta di qt:

```
* x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt

     Available versions:  0.6-r2

     Installed:           0.6-r2

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/gtk-qt

     Description:         GTK+2 Qt Theme Engine

```

Il quale ti fa vedere le applicazioni gtk come se fossero in qt.

EDIT2:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> KDE è una soluzione monolitica, altri invece no, e permettono di installare solo quello che ti interessa e che vuoi realmente.

 

Non è vero, da un po' ci sono gli split-ebuild che permettono di installare solo ciò che serve.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me Apetrini ha ragione nel senso che in kde le cose sono molto piu' centralizzate e intuitive, almeno tempo fa e' da molto che non uso piu' un DE quindi non so come siano ora.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si, però conferma alche che in Gnome le opzioni sono centralizzate, solo che molte sono state volutamente nascoste e modificabili solo tramite gconf,

Capisco benissimo Luca89 quando dice che è come lavorare con il regeditor di Windows... però un pò le opzioni sono documentate, comunque per quello che so nella versione 3.0 dovrebbe venire totalmente riscritto e forse migliorato...

Sono due concetti di amministrazione della rete differenti... in uno anche i clienti hannoil controllo su opzioni avanzate del proprio cliente, nell'altro viene eventualmente proibito anche solo di caricare icone sul desktop e l'utente può essere "chiuso e linutato" a fare solo alcune operazioni... beh non male.... specie se hai un numero di pc superiore a 20 e da cui possono accedere tutti...  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Ragazzi, dico anche la mia. Come ho potuto vedere si è accesa una bella discussione. 

Per la mia esperienza personale (uso linux solo dal 2001 ma ho "testato" bene sia GNOME che KDE) posso tranquillamente dire una cose chiara: KDE è IL PIU' COMPLETO dei DE esistenti, quello che offre le maggiori possibilità di tweak anche all utente medio (che poi negli altri DE si possa fare lostesso dopo aver letto 13 guide è un altra storia). Un esempio banale? Il cambio dei colore dei font. Su KDE è una cosa normalissima, basta aprire il control-center. Su GNOME ? non è presente ALCUNA OPZIONE di questo tipo nella GUI (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), occorre aprire i file XML del tema che stai usando e modificare a mano il valore del colore dei font (cosa non semplice se non si sa dove mettere le mani) . Un altra cosa che posso dire è che KDE è molto più integrato e che da una maggiore sensazione di feeback all utente (una cosa che a molti sembra stupida : le iconcine che rimbalzano all avvio di ogni applicazione, ai più sembreranno inutili ma contribuiscono a dare una maggiore senzazione di responsività all utente). Le cose che GNOME deve invidiare a KDE ? la gestione dei protocolli NFS e SAMBA, K3B, amaroK e soprattutto Konqueror. Non cè nemmeno paragone tra Konqueror e Nautilus, e questa è una cosa evidente, inutile illudersi o fare i bastian contrari.

Nonostante questo, rispetto il lavoro degli sviluppatori GNOME e penso di capire dove vogliono arrivare (vedremo se il tempo mi darà ragione). Ma ciò non cambia i fatti : KDE in fatto di opzioni e "comodità" è ancora (forse di poco) superiore. Spero che KDE 4 diventi davvero, come tutti si aspettano, la killer-application dell open-source..

 :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

Non citare k3b e amarok però che non mi pare siano programmi di KDE. Son programmi in QT ben integrati.

A questo punto basta citare firefox, gimp e compagnia e siamo da capo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Non citare k3b e amarok però che non mi pare siano programmi di KDE. Son programmi in QT ben integrati.
> 
> A questo punto basta citare firefox, gimp e compagnia e siamo da capo.

 

 *http://www.k3b.org/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welcome to K3b - CD/DVD Kreator for KDE
> 
> 

 

e

 *http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/FAQ#Can_I_use_amaroK_without_KDE.3F wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can I use amaroK without KDE?
> 
>     amaroK only requires KDElibs, none of the other KDE stuff. So you have to have KDElibs installed properly (including all the binaries that come with it, as amaroK needs some of these to find plugins and for the script plugins). We have written an entry for how to compile a minimal KDElibs, which you may find useful. 
> ...

 

----------

## Ic3M4n

@golaprofonda: io ho mollato kde un po' di tempo fa anche perchè odio konqueror per la sua maledetta integrazione con tutto, odio quell'iconcina maledetta che saltella sotto il mio puntatore del mouse anche quando un'applicazione va in crash o simili per un minuto. (si lo so posso diminuire il tempo, però non è una cosa molto logica). in ogni caso non è questione di fare i bastian contrari e nemmeno di illudersi. semplicemente questo thread è inutile come potrebbe esserlo spalare la neve in mezzo ad una tempesta di neve. e accusare gli altri di vivere in mezzo alle nuvole o combattere contro i mulini a vento non mi sembra una cosa corretta per il semplice motivo che ognuno ha le proprie idee e come tali vanno rispettate.

----------

## golaprofonda

@Ic3M4n 

Io ho fatto un discorso diverso però, ho parlato di completezza. Non stiamo qui a decidere quale sia il migliore o il peggiore, tutto sappiamo che la forza di linux è la libertà di scelta, e qui non mi butto in discorsi scontati. Ho detto solo che KDE è il più completo DE che esista, affermazione a mio parere difficilmente contestabile. Più che un opinione personale (non ho detto "KDE è bello" o "GNOME fa schifo") ho cercato di "rendere giustizia" a questo fatto, visto che mi sembrava che gli altri avessero tirato anche in ballo il "quale dei 2 DE avesse più funzioni". La risposta è KDE, è palese, sono constatazioni semplici. Ma il fatto di avere meno funzioni non pregiudica la bontà di GNOME. Credo sia una questione anche di gusti e necessità, quindi sono daccordo con chi ha fatto l esempio delle automobili, mi sembra azzeccato.   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> affermazione a mio parere difficilmente contestabile

 

detto, fatto.

secondo me la maggior parte delle funzioni dei DE è superflua, e sono cose che l'utente finale (dal mio personalissimo punto di vista) non usa mai. diciamo il 70%

intendiamoci: questo riguarda sia GNOME che KDE. non voglio tenere la parte a GNOME.

se un domani mi mettessi a contare tutte le possibili azioni dell'utente (utopia, chiaramente) di uno e dell'altro, e dessi a quello più carente un certo numero di funzioni inutili tale da superare l'altro, allora avrei ribaltato il problema...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Io ho fatto un discorso diverso però, ho parlato di completezza. ...cut 

 

si, sul fatto che kde sia più completo ti do ragione, però secondo me ha molte cose che possono risultare inutili. l'unica cosa che ti posso contestare è la parte relativa a konqueror. permettimi di dire che non mi è mai piaciuto, come non mi è mai piaciuto utilizzare internet explorer per visualizzare nel contempo il mio filesystem e le pagine web, mi ha sempre dato una sensazione di insicurezza che non mi fa stare tranquillo.

dopo come ho detto prima ognuno prende quello che preferisce, star qui a sottilizzare sul fatto di questo è più bello, quel programma è più integrato come si è fatto per una buona parte del thread credo che sia una cosa inutile e lesiva nei confronti di tutti. tanto si può parlare per ore ed ore su questo argomento ed alla fine non si verrà a capo di niente.

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   affermazione a mio parere difficilmente contestabile 
> 
> detto, fatto.
> 
> secondo me la maggior parte delle funzioni dei DE è superflua, e sono cose che l'utente finale (dal mio personalissimo punto di vista) non usa mai. diciamo il 70%
> ...

 

Non vorrei deluderti ma non hai contestato la sua affermazione, lui ha detto solo che kde ha il maggior numero di funzioni, non che queste siano indispensabili o utili.

Il fatto che l'utente finale non le usi non influisce minimamente sul fatto che siano presenti   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non vorrei deluderti ma non hai contestato la sua affermazione, lui ha detto solo che kde ha il maggior numero di funzioni, non che queste siano indispensabili o utili.
> 
> Il fatto che l'utente finale non le usi non influisce minimamente sul fatto che siano presenti  

 

ma è proprio quello che volevo dire... cerco di spiegarmi meglio.

io penso che un discorso basato su una semplice enumerazione delle possibili funzioni, o componenti del DE, sia inconcludente per il motivo che ho detto prima: la maggior parte di esse non servono. gli studi sulle interfacce grafiche hanno stabilito un certo insieme di funzioni fondamentali che dovrebbero esserci, e quelle in effetti ci sono ovunque. tutto quello che viene in più, secondo me è un po' "fuori dai giochi".

voglio fare un esempio estremo: abbiamo detto che GNOME ha meno funzioni di KDE, allora per pareggiare il conto io mi metto a scrivere programmi inutili, che nessuno userà mai, e alla fine abbiamo raggiunto la parità...

ora... dire cosa sia utile e cosa non lo sia è qualcosa di molto complesso: entrano in ballo le abitudini degli utenti ed il tipo di lavoro che devono fare con il computer. secondo me entrambi (KDE e GNOME) hanno un'esagerazione di funzioni inutili. secondo mia madre GNOME è fatto benissimo, e ci vorrebbe anzi qualcosa in più.

è qualcosa di troppo soggettivo... e come tutte le cose soggettive non può essere usato come metro di paragone.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Concordo, ho visto studi sull'usabilità che si basavano su filmati di utenti al primo impatto di su una nuova interfaccia... ne ricavavano una sorta di analisi su come si sarebbero potute evitare alcune situazioni capitate nei "documenti": a volte basta anche una label di un pulsante rinominata in un'altra maniera e pufh la cosa sembra + facile... e tutto questo discorso può essere espanso sino all'inverosimile  :Very Happy: 

----------

